# It's Classic Time!!



## CaptainSolo (Mar 22, 2017)

It's time for me to head to the Bassmaster Classic..........this year held on Lake Conroe outside of Houston TX.

This is a venue some are familiar with, through the TTBC, and others have no experience here.  

Ive fished it once and got a feel for it.  It has shallow hard cover, but is pretty much void of any grass.  

With this year's mild winter/spring, many bass should have already spawned, while others are either still spawning, or a small wave might come in.   

I bet it is going to be an offshore post-spawn pattern, mixed with a few shallow fish, that takes the hardware home.

My guess is about 72.5lbs will take the cake.  

What do you think will be the winning pattern, and what do you think it will tak to win it?


----------



## Mike81 (Mar 23, 2017)

I would guess moving baits, watch out for kvd.  He is due for another classic win.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 23, 2017)

Ike wins with 86.7!
"Never Give Up"!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks like the shallow bite is what the top leaders are doing


----------

